# ألية اضافة مانع الرغوة لمسحوق الغسيل



## mhmad1981 (18 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من لديه فكرة عن كيفية إضافة مانع الرغوة لمسحوق الغسيل نصف المصنع وكيف يتم تجانس المواد
وكيفية إضافة العطر و نونيل الفينول ايضاً
ارجو من لديه معرفة ان يساعدني وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## mhmad1981 (19 مارس 2011)

ارجوكم اين الردود


----------



## دينا الرماح (30 مارس 2011)

ممكن تسأل أي صاحب محل كيماويات في شارع الجيش همّا عندهم خلفية ممتازة عن صناعة الصابون و بالتوفيق


----------



## سمير7 (14 أبريل 2011)

عن طريق رش بالبخاخ اثناء تحريك


----------



## chemistelo (17 أبريل 2011)

كنا نضيف مانع الرغوه من الضاغط اللي ببخ العطر على المسحوق الغسيل النصف مصنع وذلك اثناء عملية الخلط


----------

